# Scratch Built Gatemans Tower



## Bobdsjr (Aug 14, 2012)

I got the scale drawing from the February Garden Railways Online and scaled to 1/24.
The basic Structure is made from 1/4" Luan and waterproof glue.



Base Roof Walls and Window Trim



Door and Window Detail







Deck Stairs and Railing





I am using this building to house the remote control for the switches.



I forgot to tack pictures while I was painting it so I will Upload the finished project in a bit.


----------



## Bobdsjr (Aug 14, 2012)

If you click on the Pictures you will see a much bigger image. 

This shows how the Aristocraft Wireless Remote Switch control board mounts.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 

What a nifty project! Very nice tower, thanks for posting all the pictures. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Great looking build, Bob. Thanks for posting. 


-Kevin.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Very nice....are you intending this for outside use? I'm always wondering how well some of my buildings are going to hold up under the Arizona sun. Ed


----------



## Bobdsjr (Aug 14, 2012)

So far it has held up well, it has been outside all summer through rain and garden watering. The remote control switch receiver is working well inside of the building. We'll see how it handles the winter weather although I make take it inside for safe keeping through the snowy months. 

Thanks for looking and the comments.


----------



## Bobdsjr (Aug 14, 2012)

Video of the layout from the train's perspective.


----------



## M&M Model RailRoad (Sep 29, 2013)

cool


----------

